# Nice short Modern Arnis clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a nice short Modern Arnis clip by Guro Ken DeJesus.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 22, 2007)

Good stuff.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for posting it!


----------

